# Shoreline Park



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

does anyone gig around Shoreline Park? is it worth the time. i am trying to understand this gigging, tide, early evening vs early morning. i am seeing amazing nocturnal life, i had not seen a squid since i lived on the west coast. i found eyes but, they were stingrays. i am seeing and doing everything i have read or seen on youtube. thanks


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

darsinika said:


> does anyone gig around Shoreline Park? is it worth the time. i am trying to understand this gigging, tide, early evening vs early morning. i am seeing amazing nocturnal life, i had not seen a squid since i lived on the west coast. i found eyes but, they were stingrays. i am seeing and doing everything i have read or seen on youtube. thanks


Its no different than gigging up & down the inter coastal in the grass beds really. Sometimes their there in the grass, Sometimes up near shore in sand. Depends on tide, what their eating, etc.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Flounder are about to start their annual Fall migration from the upper bays/bayous/rivers down to the Gulf. So, they will soon be in areas where they have not been in big numbers all summer. I don't know about Shoreline Park but migration bottleneck areas such as cuts and passes are worth checking soon. The migration can appear suddenly in any given area, so don't give up.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 23, 2013)

We bagged a little guy at shoreline last week while walking. Knee deep water. Also lots of blue crab out there! Good luck!


----------

